# What is the correct 5 speed Krate rear wheel?



## indycycling (Apr 2, 2018)

I've researched and don't find with certainty the answer to this one, could use the experts help here. 

I believe the correct 5-speed Krate or Picker 20" rear wheel has the S2 rim that will fit the 20x2.125 tires and slicks.  

What are the s7 rims used on if not these bikes?  Stingray 5 speeds?  The S7 appears to only fit the 20x1 3/4 tires only and will not accept the 2.125 tires, is this correct?  

There also appears to be different knurling patterns on these rims - some have single band, others have 2. Any info on this?  

Thanks in advance for your guidance!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 2, 2018)

To answer this correctly we need to know what year your Krate is?


----------



## indycycling (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the rely. 

I have several Krates - looking at buying a pair of wheels. The front Atom is correct with an original Superior tire. The rear is what has me puzzled, thanks!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Apr 4, 2018)

indycycling said:


> I've researched and don't find with certainty the answer to this one, could use the experts help here.
> 
> I believe the correct 5-speed Krate or Picker 20" rear wheel has the S2 rim that will fit the 20x2.125 tires and slicks.
> 
> ...



ALL Krates ('68 - '73) had 20" REAR S-2 rims with 20" X 2.125 Slik tires and 16" FRONT S-7 rims with 16" X 1 3/4" tires.  
ONLY _5-Speed_ Krates had the Atom front drum brake.  The different knurling on the hoop varies depending on year.  

20" S-7 wheels were used on the FRONT of Stingrays as well as on the FRONT and REAR of SR Jr's, Fair Lady's and the like.  
20" S-7 wheels will ONLY accept a 20" X 1 3/4" tire (NOT a 20" X 1.75).  

Hope this helps


----------



## indycycling (Apr 4, 2018)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> ALL Krates ('68 - '73) had 20" REAR S-2 rims with 20" X 2.125 Slik tires and 16" FRONT S-7 rims with 16" X 1 3/4" tires.
> ONLY _5-Speed_ Krates had the Atom front drum brake.  The different knurling on the hoop varies depending on year.
> 
> 20" S-7 wheels were used on the FRONT of Stingrays as well as on the FRONT and REAR of SR Jr's, Fair Lady's and the like.
> ...




Thanks that is perfect and what I thought.  

So tell me, what bike would use this 5 speed S7 wheel then?


----------



## Butch (Apr 4, 2018)

Fastback probably.


----------



## madsapper (Apr 4, 2018)

Fastback would be an S5 or S6, depending on year.


----------



## indycycling (Apr 4, 2018)

Butch said:


> Fastback probably.




Nope S5 or S6


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Apr 4, 2018)

Indy (May I call you Indy?),  

You're correct in saying NOT a Fastback.  That's a whole different wheel.  

First off there's lots of ways that wheel could have come to be.  My first "guess" is somebody laced up a 5-speed hub into an S-7 hoop.  If in fact it IS an S-7.  I can't see any knurling on it from my screen but that doesn't mean there isn't any.  Nor can I make out any tire size.  But we need to determine for sure it's an S-7.  Looking at the other components the cassette looks to be a "Sprint" which Schwinn used until '67.  So, if there's a later date stamped on the hub itself (say... '70) we know that the wheel was put together.  

Those are my ideas.  I'm sure somebody else will have others


----------



## indycycling (Apr 4, 2018)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> Indy (May I call you Indy?),
> 
> You're correct in saying NOT a Fastback.  That's a whole different wheel.
> 
> ...




LOL - of course!  

I don't have these wheels, only pics as I was considering buying them locally. 

My pics are very high resolution and the rear rim is stamped S7. I can't see if there is any knurling or not either.  The tire size is 20x1 3/4" and it is stamped "to fit S7"

More the replies come in appears this wheel was laced up and doesn't actually belong on any 5 speed bikes.  Not a Krate, Stingray, or Fastback, so what's left?  

Thanks all, think I'll pass on the pair unless he wants to sell me the front only (and lord that will be the start of yet another bike build


----------

